# broadcom driver for Dell 700M



## sam.kul2009 (Aug 30, 2009)

Help !!!

I have a dell inspiron 700M laptop. I recently reinstalled the OS from the secret partition that dell provides. It was supposed to be restored to factory default. However the NIC which is onboard did not get configured. I believe its "*Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller*". The Wireless 'Intel Pro 220BG Wireless" works fine.

I have tried all the drivers from Dell website but have not been able to fix it. In the device manager it appears as "*Network and Computing Encryption/Decryption Controller*".

I have seen other posts very similar to mine but have not been able to find the right solution.

Please help.


----------



## sam.kul2009 (Aug 30, 2009)

Help !!!

I have a dell inspiron 700M laptop. I recently reinstalled the OS from the secret partition that dell provides. It was supposed to be restored to factory default. However the NIC which is onboard did not get configured. I believe its "Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller". The Wireless 'Intel Pro 220BG Wireless" works fine.

I have tried all the drivers from Dell website but have not been able to fix it. In the device manager it appears as "Network and Computing Encryption/Decryption Controller".

I have seen other posts very similar to mine but have not been able to find the right solution.

Please help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi try here http://support.dell.com/support/dow...D=INS_PNT_PM_700M&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=


----------



## sam.kul2009 (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks Joe. I tried all the drivers from BIOS to CHIPSET and NETWORK controller (Broadcom) the problem still persists.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi what is it that you are having the issue with no wired connection ?


----------



## sam.kul2009 (Aug 30, 2009)

The issue is when I take it to a place where they have LAN ports and no WiFi I will not be able to go online.

Also, everytime I restore my Laptop to Factory Default (reinstall OS) I loose connection to WiFi as I would need to enter 128Bit key for WEP enabled router that I have.

I can store the number permanently (128 Bit Key) and use it everytime I restore. But would be gald to fix this problem too of the LAN card.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi second issue first if you restore to factory default it is normal to have to renter code
as to the first if a driver update has not helped is the ethernet port ok,do you have any error flags in device manager ie yellow ! or red Xs, what does it say in the driver properties.


----------



## sam.kul2009 (Aug 30, 2009)

Joe, In device manager, under other devices there appears "Network and Computing Encryption/Decryption Controller". This entry has a question mark (yellow colored). 
Device Status:The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28)

To reinstall the drivers for this device, click Reinstall Driver.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 700M Ethernet Broadcom problem*

Hello....have you tried going to support.dell.com, then type your service tag number in the space provided. Leave the option below that set at drivers & downloads, then see if they have any driver updates.

or you may try this driver for your NIC ==> http://www.soft32.com/download_185626.html

I hope this helps.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello,

Heres a newer driver here:
http://www.downloadsource.net/17370...grated-Controller-Driver-Windows-2000-XP-DOS/

Make sure any previous network Lan driver is removed before installing a new driver.
Reboot pc after installation completes.


----------



## sam.kul2009 (Aug 30, 2009)

This requires me to register and stuff. Also, as i said earlier I did go to Dell website and download the latest drivers. 

The tool that you have suggested may do the same i.e. go to dell and download drivers.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
This should be the direct link to your driver:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=5&fileid=111674

But I have a concern as to why the hidden partition did not install the driver.
Can you enter the Device Manager and right click on the error>Properties>Details tab.
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID.

A screenshot of the Device Manager may help also.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## sam.kul2009 (Aug 30, 2009)

attached is the details abt the device from the device manager. 

If the device (ethernet controller) is faulty then it should not be detected at all. The OS detects it but just would not accept the drivers (Broadcom).

Dunno y. Ne how

Device Instance ID
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_0010&SUBSYS_00100010&REV_02\4&16793A72&0&28F0


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
The VEN # 14E4 indicates it is a Broadcom NIC, but there is nothing for the DEV # 
(0010).

This tells me that either the chip on the NIC card is faulty or something during the reinstall got corrupted.

Was the NIC working before the reinstall?
Can you PM me or post your service tag?

Bill


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank You BCcomp, always a pleasure seeing you.


----------



## sam.kul2009 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 700M Ethernet Broadcom problem*

soft32 does not have the driver as specified in url.

Also, I did go to dell drivers and downloaded all latest drivers. Still no luk.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
Thanks for the service tag.

The code you provided is for a Broadcom card, but the DEV# is screwed up.
Did this NIC work before the reinstall?

Lets try this.
Remove any NIC driver you have installed in both ADD/REMOVE Programs and in the DEVICE MANAGER.
Go to the Device Manager and right click on this driver that is in error.
Choose unistall and reboot the computer.
If the new hardware wizard pops up select cancel.
Extract and run this driver:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=5&fileid=111674

See if it will install.

What other issues are you having other than the NIC Card?
Bill


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 700M Ethernet Broadcom problem*

You might have a bad integrated NIC. You might want to buy a PCMCIA card, check this link out.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...words&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-NA-_-NA-_-NA


----------



## sam.kul2009 (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks BCCOMP. I followed ur instructions and the NIC did not get installed. Everytime I format my laptop i use the ethernet port to configure the router to get my wireless adaptor to work. for now the laptop is on wireless adaptor but i dread the next time i format it.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

So I take it the NIC card is still not working?
Did it work before the reinstall?
Do you still have the same error in the device manager?

You are kinda confusing me when you bounce from the wireless card to the LAN card

Bill


----------



## sam.kul2009 (Aug 30, 2009)

Sorry BCCOMP. 
I use NIC only for the first time after I reformat my Laptop. After that I m on Wireless. So the last time this NIC worked was 4 mths back when I had formatted my Laptop. After that I did not use it till now when I had to reformat my machine. So I presume that it was working.

The error in Device manager is still the same. 

If the device were faulty would it still be recognized by OS?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

I would have to unless the install got corrupted some how the NIC card is faulty.

You should not have to enter the router every time you format this drive. All you should have to do is put in the security code (Web Key) for your wireless.

XP may detect the card even if it is faulty, but the DEV # 0010 code is whats causing the issue. It should read similuar to 4401.

You could try a reinstall, but I am not sure this will fix the issue.
It maybe the card itself.

Bill


----------



## sam.kul2009 (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks Bill.

I have reinstalled the laptop but to no avail. 

So I guess the NIC has failed on my laptop. I have copied the webcode on a piece of paper incase I reinstall the OS.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Sorry to here that.
If you are in need of a NIC card you could install a PCMCIA card as *2xgrump* suggested:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...words&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-NA-_-NA-_-NA

Bill


----------



## satsensort (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi go to control panel - > device Manager - > delete the ethernet Adapter device under network adapters and restart ur computer it will detect ur NIC automatically if its XP or Vista OS .
if not if u re instal the NIC again it will work 
Even i had the same problem before now its working fine.


----------



## gcsmithjr (Jan 20, 2010)

BCCOMP said:


> I would have to unless the install got corrupted some how the NIC card is faulty.
> 
> XP may detect the card even if it is faulty, but the DEV # 0010 code is whats causing the issue. It should read similuar to 4401.
> 
> ...


I know this is an old thread but does anyone know if this issue was ever resolved? I have exactly the same problem with a Dell Inspiron B120 laptop. The internal NIC (supposedly a Broadcom 440x 10/100 integrated controller) has a Device Instance ID as follows:

PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_0010&SUBSYS_00100010&REV_02\4&2FA23535&0&00F0

That DEV_0010 isn't valid for Broadcom, hence I can't get the driver to work.

I have seen lots of these in the Dell forums and never saw a resolution for the problem. It seems odd that they would have that many defective NICs.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

If you have that error (DEV_0010), then it appears the card is bad. Hence the driver will not install. It baffles me as to why the ID comes up this way unless the card is faulty itself.

Bill


----------



## gcsmithjr (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks Bill.

Dell must've sold a whole lotta defective NICs then. It's a pretty prevalent issue with thier laptops and the Broadcom 440x.


----------



## gcsmithjr (Jan 20, 2010)

Just a FYI for anyone still experiencing this problem. I inadvertantly found a workaround for this problem on my Inspiron B120 at least. Somebody sent me the wireless card for this laptop, and after I inserted and then removed it, the internal NIC began to function properly. On the next power-up, Windows detected the NIC as new hardware and requested that I insert the driver CD for a Broadcom 440x 10/100, just like normal. Apparently there is some sort of glitch in the hardware or firmware having to do with the circuitry that puts the internal NIC in a powerdown state to conserve batteries, and it occasionally will get stuck in a state where it identifies itself as *DEV_0010* rather than the correct *DEV_170C*. For some reason re-seating the wireless card cures the problem. Works fine now, but the problem comes back occasionally. The same fix works every time though.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info.
Bill


----------

